# Roanoke, Virginia for a couple of months ...



## raskal (May 20, 2010)

It's been nearly two years since we made this stop with the 5th wheel and are it's about time to leave the SW and get back there.  Unfortunately the only place very close to Roanoke (where our presence is required) that can take our 36' 5th wheel is an iffy RV "campground" near Salem, VA, called "Dixie Caverns".  We're needing to stay about two months from early August into early October and while we've stayed at that place before, don't look forward to a lengthy stay there this time.

Since our last tour through, a Camping World has been built just outside Roanoke so perhaps something of a real RV campground has sprung up ... Ken, can you advise on this?  We'd like to be as close to Roanoke as possible to lessen travel time with the tow vehicle or visitors coming our way.  Again, we're near 36' on the 5'er so the Parkway is not an option.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 20, 2010)

Re: Roanoke, Virginia for a couple of months ...

Rascal,
Unfortunaly, nothing has been built, CW has NOT brought in campground business.  

I would agree with you about Dixie Caverns.  Have you checked out, or heard of, Salem Village?  They are near the GE Plant and VA hospital.  They are a trailer park, but let campers in for extended stays.

IF you are a Moose member, the Lodge off of 411 has a campground..Delivered a trailer there a few years ago, but don't know much about that though.

Hope that helps, and come see me!!


----------



## raskal (Jun 2, 2010)

RE: Roanoke, Virginia for a couple of months ...

Hey Ken,

Sorry for the late come-back ... been a little nutty out here in New Mexico.

We called Salem Village and the nice lady there told us that we could stay over that time period so "Thanks!" for the heads up!


----------



## rjf7g (Jun 2, 2010)

Re: Roanoke, Virginia for a couple of months ...

Eagle's Roost Campground (http://www.smleaglesroost.com) may have one more seasonal site with full hook ups available - it would handle your trailer.


----------



## raskal (Jun 3, 2010)

RE: Roanoke, Virginia for a couple of months ...

Thanks for the heads-up Becky!  We thought of the SML park campground but with the long stay (over two weeks) , I didn't think they would allow that.  We'll maybe workcamp our way up the East Coast next Spring and give Eagles Roost a look-see ... thanks again.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 3, 2010)

Re: Roanoke, Virginia for a couple of months ...

Rascal,
Eagles Roost is a nice place, you wanted to be close to Roanoke.  It is not.  That why I suggested Salem Villiage.  Glad it worked out for you.

Looking forward to maybe meeting you.


----------



## rjf7g (Jun 3, 2010)

Re: Roanoke, Virginia for a couple of months ...

It takes us about 40 minutes to get to Roanoke from Eagle's Roost - only 5 minutes longer than my daily commute takes me w/traffic!  I guess "close to" is relative.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 3, 2010)

Re: Roanoke, Virginia for a couple of months ...

Becky, when we are traveling 200 miles is close to :laugh:


----------

